# Ohrfeige bei den Oscars: Jetzt spricht Will Smith!



## SimonHoffmann99 (29. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ohrfeige bei den Oscars: Jetzt spricht Will Smith!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ohrfeige bei den Oscars: Jetzt spricht Will Smith!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Mardershrek (29. Juli 2022)

Ich kann diese Entschuldigung von Will Smith nicht verstehen und anscheinend, meinem Empfinden nach, geht es bei der Enschuldigung wohl eher um zukünftige monitäre Einbussen. Also wenn einer meine Frau so angeht und dann auf Ansage nicht aufhört, kriegt er noch gleich eine Schelle hinterher. Hier sollte sich der Rock entschuldigen und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2022)

Mardershrek schrieb:


> Also wenn einer meine Frau so angeht und dann auf Ansage nicht aufhört, kriegt er noch gleich eine Schelle hinterher.


Sehr ritterlich. Aber Frauen müssen nicht mehr in Schutz genommen werden, das schaffen die heute auch sehr gut alleine. Und Gewalt ist überhaupt keine Antwort auf verbale Attacken.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. Juli 2022)

Mardershrek schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Entschuldigung von Will Smith nicht verstehen und anscheinend, meinem Empfinden nach, geht es bei der Enschuldigung wohl eher um zukünftige monitäre Einbussen. Also wenn einer meine Frau so angeht und dann auf Ansage nicht aufhört, kriegt er noch gleich eine Schelle hinterher. Hier sollte sich der Rock entschuldigen und nicht umgekehrt.


Meinst du, dass sich deine Frau nicht selbst verteidigen kann?


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube schon, dass manche Frauen es gerne haben, oder es erwarten, dass sie vor verbalen oder auch körperlichen Angriffen anderer Männer von ihrem Mann in Schutz genommen werden. Ich kenne selber Frauen, die so ein Mindsetting haben. Würde es aber natürlich nicht verallgemeinern wollen, und genau das sollte man von jeder Warte aus beherzigen.


----------



## Hurshi (30. Juli 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Sehr ritterlich. Aber Frauen müssen nicht mehr in Schutz genommen werden, das schaffen die heute auch sehr gut alleine. Und Gewalt ist überhaupt keine Antwort auf verbale Attacken.





Mardershrek schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Entschuldigung von Will Smith nicht verstehen und anscheinend, meinem Empfinden nach, geht es bei der Enschuldigung wohl eher um zukünftige monitäre Einbussen. Also wenn einer meine Frau so angeht und dann auf Ansage nicht aufhört, kriegt er noch gleich eine Schelle hinterher. Hier sollte sich der Rock entschuldigen und nicht umgekehrt.


Naja für manche Mimosen is halt ne Ohrfeige direkt Gewalt was soll man machen. Rock hat es verdient und kann froh sein das Will keine Gewalt angewandt hat .


----------



## Belandriel (30. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass manche Frauen es gerne haben, oder es erwarten, dass sie vor verbalen oder auch körperlichen Angriffen anderer Männer von ihrem Mann in Schutz genommen werden. Ich kenne selber Frauen, die so ein Mindsetting haben. Würde es aber natürlich nicht verallgemeinern wollen, und genau das sollte man von jeder Warte aus beherzigen.


Ich denke, wenn man zusammen ist, dann weiß man schon, was der / die Andere erwartet. Und ich sage es ganz offen hier: wenn jemand auf SO einer großen Bühne vor ALLEN Leuten so etwas sagen würde, dann wäre eine Ohrfeige nur die Aufwärmübung. Punkt.

Ich hätte mich auch nicht entschuldigt. Hat Rock sich dafür entschuldigt, dass er sich in aller Öffentlichkeit über eine kranke Frau lustig gemacht hat?


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2022)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Naja für manche Mimosen is halt ne Ohrfeige direkt Gewalt was soll man machen. Rock hat es verdient und kann froh sein das Will keine Gewalt angewandt hat .




Was soll es sonst sein wenn nicht Gewalt? Aber hauptsache nen dummen Stammtisch-Spruch erstmal raushauen


----------



## Loosa (30. Juli 2022)

Sehr amerikanisch. 
Öffentliche Buße nach Fehltritt, in ein paar Monaten dann eine Art Versöhnung, und dem verlorenen Sohn wird vergeben. Helden werden in USA nur zu gerne gestürzt. Aber, anders als hier, bekommen sie immerhin auch immer eine Chance zurück.



Hurshi schrieb:


> Naja für manche Mimosen is halt ne Ohrfeige direkt Gewalt was soll man machen. Rock hat es verdient und kann froh sein das Will keine Gewalt angewandt hat .


Komisch, ich kam bisher völlig ohne körperliche Gewalt durchs Leben (Ausnahme, einvernehmliches und manchmal weniger einvernehmliches Raufen in der Pubertät). Selbst mit Messer oder Pistole vor der Nase, ließen sich Konflikte immer friedlich lösen. Reden hilft. Und sich nicht wie ein Gorilla auf die Brust klopfen, wenn man provoziert wird.

An die eine Ohrfeige von meiner Oma kann ich mich aber immer noch lebhaft erinnern. Die tat nicht nur körperlich weh. Aber an dem Tag war ich wirklich unausstehlich. 
Du meinst, sowas ist keine Gewalt? Interessant.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Komisch, ich kam bisher völlig ohne körperliche Gewalt durchs Leben (Ausnahme, einvernehmliches und manchmal weniger einvernehmliches Raufen in der Pubertät).


Kommt aber darauf an, wo man aufwächst. In meiner Gegend gab es damals paar Asis, die immer weiter einem das Leben zur Hölle gemacht haben, wenn man nicht Zähne gezeigt hat und damit meine ich nicht Reden, denn mit Reden ist man da nicht weit gekommen.


----------



## Hurshi (30. Juli 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was soll es sonst sein wenn nicht Gewalt? Aber hauptsache nen dummen Stammtisch-Spruch erstmal raushaun.


Man da muss man echt überlegen was dümmer ist. Aber ja is schon echt BRUTAL so eine Ohrfeige . Rock kann froh sein das seine 3. nich rausgeflogen sind so brutal wie die war. oje , is echt traurig.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juli 2022)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Man da muss man echt überlegen was dümmer ist. Aber ja is schon echt BRUTAL so eine Ohrfeige . Rock kann froh sein das seine 3. nich rausgeflogen sind so brutal wie die war. oje , is echt traurig.


Es war ein tätlicher Angriff. Noch dazu live und vor Millionenpublikum.

Keiner hier behauptet, dass Rock damit schwer verletzt wurde. Aber genauso wenig sollte man sie als Lächerlichkeit abtun. Nur so am Rande, bei uns erfüllt eine Ohrfeige den Straftatbestand einer Körperverletzung (bis zu 5 Jahre). Eine "leichte Ohrfeige" (die Smith's ganz sicher nicht war) gilt immer noch als tätliche Beleidigung:


> „Die Beleidigung wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Beleidigung mittels einer Tätlichkeit begangen wird, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.“


----------



## Chroom (31. Juli 2022)

Ohhh Nein. Jetzt auch noch diese heuchlerische Entschuldigungskacke .
Fehlte ja nur noch, dass es ihm wieder Gott aufgetragen hat, wie letztens als er dies behauptete, wo es darum ging seine Familie schützen zu müssen.
Ich kann den Menschen gar nicht leiden .


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2022)

Chroom schrieb:


> Ich kann den Menschen gar nicht leiden .


Um das beurteilen zu können müsste man mMn schon mal persönlich Kontakt gehabt haben.
Wie eine Axt im Walde benimmt er sich ja auch nicht im Dauermodus das man das nur an seinen Taten festmachen könnte. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chroom (31. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Um das beurteilen zu können müsste man mMn schon mal persönlich Kontakt gehabt haben.


Das wird mir aber höchst wahrscheinlich nicht passieren  
Auch  wegen seiner nähe zu Scientology, traue ich ihm nicht über den weg.
Natürlich nur m.M.  .


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Man da muss man echt überlegen was dümmer ist. Aber ja is schon echt BRUTAL so eine Ohrfeige . Rock kann froh sein das seine 3. nich rausgeflogen sind so brutal wie die war. oje , is echt traurig.


Ein körperlicher Angriff IST Gewalt. Die Schwere des Angriffs spielt bei der Definition keine Rolle. Gibt übrigens auch andere Formen der Gewalt.


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ein körperlicher Angriff IST Gewalt. Die Schwere des Angriffs spielt bei der Definition keine Rolle. Gibt übrigens auch andere Formen der Gewalt.


Unter Gewalt, wie sie manchmal in diesem Fall auch etwas hochstilisiert wird, verstehe ich persönlich dann doch etwas anderes. 
Ich würde es als Tätlichkeit bezeichnen. Gewalt ist so ein „gewaltiger“ Begriff und ein Gewaltakt dauert meistens deutlich länger als diese halbe Sekunde für eine Watschn. 
Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. 
Meine Frau saß neben mir, als wir das gesehen haben im TV, mit dem Kommentar: Jetzt hat er ihm eine geschossen.. wie geil!
Das sind 2 erwachsene Männer, die sollen klären, was es noch zu klären gibt und fertig, denn mal ehrlich, das interessiert doch mittlerweile die tote Katze nicht mehr…


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Unter Gewalt, wie sie manchmal in diesem Fall auch etwas hochstilisiert wird, verstehe ich persönlich dann doch etwas anderes.
> Ich würde es als Tätlichkeit bezeichnen. Gewalt ist so ein „gewaltiger“ Begriff und ein Gewaltakt dauert meistens deutlich länger als diese halbe Sekunde für eine Watschn.
> Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.
> Meine Frau saß neben mir, als wir das gesehen haben im TV, mit dem Kommentar: Jetzt hat er ihm eine geschossen.. wie geil!
> Das sind 2 erwachsene Männer, die sollen klären, was es noch zu klären gibt und fertig, denn mal ehrlich, das interessiert doch mittlerweile die tote Katze nicht mehr…


Gewalt muss nicht zwingend länger als nur ne halbe Sekunde dauern. 

Gewalt ist eben nicht nur "gewaltig".


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Gewalt muss nicht zwingend länger als nur ne halbe Sekunde dauern.
> 
> Gewalt ist eben nicht nur "gewaltig".


Wie gesagt, für mich war das noch keine Gewalt. Eine Watschn, kein Staatsakt.
Ein Mann hat einem anderen eine geknallt. So what?
Und eins ist klar, es gibt haufenweise Frauen, die das befürwortet haben. Es gibt nicht nur diejenigen - vor allem Männer - die sagen: Oh, wie schrecklich, diese Gewalt, Frauen müssen doch nicht mehr verteidigt werden. Frag mal Frauen, was die mehrheitlich dazu sagen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Gewalt muss nicht zwingend länger als nur ne halbe Sekunde dauern.
> 
> Gewalt ist eben nicht nur "gewaltig".


Wobei man sich jetzt fragen muss, ist das kleinste Mobbing nicht auch Gewalt ? 🙄
Letztendlich kann das Tröpfchen auch das Fass zum überlaufen bringen.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, für mich war das noch keine Gewalt. Eine Watschn, kein Staatsakt.


Gewalt muss ja auch kein Staatsakt sein.


Calewin schrieb:


> Ein Mann hat einem anderen eine geknallt. So what?


Jap. Trotzdem ist es Gewalt.


Calewin schrieb:


> Und eins ist klar, es gibt haufenweise Frauen, die das befürwortet haben.


Ändert rein gar nichts an dem, was es war: ein gewaltsamer Akt, um ein Interesse durchzusetzen. Denn genau das ist eine Form der Gewalt. Durch physische Stärke/Angriffe Interessen durchsetzen. Die Schwere des Aktes spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle.


Calewin schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur diejenigen - vor allem Männer - die sagen: Oh, wie schrecklich, diese Gewalt, Frauen müssen doch nicht mehr verteidigt werden.


Gegen einen dummen Witz müssen die auch nicht verteidigt werden. Wir reden hier ja nicht über sexuelle Belästigung oder Missbrauch.


Calewin schrieb:


> Frag mal Frauen, was die mehrheitlich dazu sagen.


Hab ich. Die meisten, mit denen ich gesprochen haben, sahen es wie ich. Die würden sowas nicht wollen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Wobei man sich jetzt fragen muss, ist das kleinste Mobbing nicht auch Gewalt ? 🙄
> Letztendlich kann das Tröpfchen auch das Fass zum überlaufen bringen.


Wenn wir den Begriff Mobbing ins Spiel werfen (es gibt kein "kleinstes Mobbing"), dann definitiv. Jap. Auch Mobbing ist eine Form der Gewalt, schließt aber psychische und physische Gewalt mit ein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn wir den Begriff Mobbing ins Spiel werfen (es gibt kein "kleinstes Mobbing"), dann definitiv. Jap. Auch Mobbing ist eine Form der Gewalt, schließt aber psychische und physische Gewalt mit ein.


Mit "Mobbing" meine ich in dem Zusammenhang jede Beleidigung, egal ob einzeln oder wiederholt und nicht die Begriffliche Vernordung.
Ein simples "man siehst Du scheiße aus" oder "nimm mal endlich ab" gehört da zum "Tropfen" mMn dazu.🤨


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mit "Mobbing" meine ich in dem Zusammenhang jede Beleidigung, egal ob einzeln oder wiederholt und nicht die Begriffliche Vernordung.
> Ein simples "man siehst Du scheiße aus" oder "nimm mal endlich ab" gehört da zum "Tropfen" mMn dazu.🤨


Das ist aber kein Mobbing, sondern für sich genommen einfach nur eine unfreundliche Aussage. Hier fehlt halt einfach der Kontext. ^^

Mobbing ist *wiederholtes *und regelmäßiges Schikanieren, Verletzen, Ausschließen, seelisches Quälen etc. Häufig auch mit physischer Gewalt verbunden.

Wenn du mir jetzt erzählst, dass Betroffene Person wiederholt gesagt bekommt, dass sie scheiße aussieht und deswegen immer wieder ausgegrenzt und verbal attackiert wird, dann...ja. Dann gehört das dazu. Wenn nicht, dann ist es halt einfach nur unfreundliche Arschlochaussage, aber kein Mobbing.

Die begriffliche Zuordnung ist hierbei natürlich wichtig. Aber es kommt natürlich auch auf die Beziehung zwischen den Personen an und wie oft sowas gesagt wird.


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Gewalt muss ja auch kein Staatsakt sein.


Es wird aber nahezu einer daraus gemacht.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Jap. Trotzdem ist es Gewalt.


Für mich nicht!


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die Schwere des Aktes spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle.


Sehe ich völlig anders.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Gegen einen dummen Witz müssen die auch nicht verteidigt werden.


Eine Ohrfeige wird zur Gewalt (von mir aus) , aber das Gesagte war bloß ein dummer Witz? Sehe ich auch anders.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hab ich. Die meisten, mit denen ich gesprochen haben, sahen es wie ich. Die würden sowas nicht wollen.


Dann kennen wir offensichtlich sehr verschiedene Frauen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt erzählst, dass Betroffene Person wiederholt gesagt bekommt, dass sie scheiße aussieht und deswegen immer wieder ausgegrenzt und verbal attackiert wird, dann...ja. Dann gehört das dazu. Wenn nicht, dann ist es halt einfach nur unfreundliche Arschlochaussage, aber kein Mobbing.


Kein Mobbing, aber eine minimale nicht wegdiskutierbare Form der Gewalt.
Auch der "Arschlochspruch" kann den finalen Tropfen bringen.🙄



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die begriffliche Zuordnung ist hierbei natürlich wichtig. Aber es kommt natürlich auch auf die Beziehung zwischen den Personen an und wie oft sowas gesagt wird.


"Beleidigungen" unter Freunden etc. sind da natürlich was anderes, da weiss man ja wo das herkommt. 😉


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Kein Mobbing, aber eine minimale nicht wegdiskutierbare Form der Gewalt.
> Auch der "Arschlochspruch" kann den finalen Tropfen bringen.🙄


Vollkommen korrekt. Wobei man ja durchaus das Recht hat, sich gegen solche Sprüche entsprechend zur Wehr zu setzen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> "Beleidigungen" unter Freunden etc. sind da natürlich was anderes, da weiss man ja wo das herkommt. 😉


Ebenfalls korrekt.


Calewin schrieb:


> Es wird aber nahezu einer daraus gemacht.


Jep. Aber darum geht es gerade in unserer kleinen Diskussion nicht.


Calewin schrieb:


> Für mich nicht!


Spielt keine Rolle. Wirklich. Spielt gar keine Rolle, ob es für dich keine Gewalt ist. Eine Ohrfeige ist grundsätzlich eine Körperverletzung - wird meist in Tateinheit mit tätlicher Beleidigung geahndet -  und damit nach deutschem Recht strafbar.

read this

Eine Ohrfeige kann aber natürlich auch "nur" eine tätliche Beleidigung darstellen, wenn sie die körperliche Unversehrtheit nicht oder nur unerheblich beeinträchtigt. Aber eine Ohrfeige ist und bleibt ein Gewaltakt - auch wenn der Begriff krass klingt. Sonst würde der Tatbestand der Körperverletzung und tätlichen Beleidigung nicht greifen.


Calewin schrieb:


> Eine Ohrfeige wird zur Gewalt (von mir aus) , aber das Gesagte war bloß ein dummer Witz? Sehe ich auch anders.


Eine Ohrfeige ist keine Gewalt für dich, aber ein blöder und unangebrachter Witz ist für dich deutlich mehr als das? Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?

Natürlich war es bloß ein dummer Witz. Kein Witz, der ungestraft bleiben sollte, da er halt einfach aufgrund des Zustandes von Jada Pinkett Smith geschmack- und hirnlos war. Sicher und zweifelsohne kann man es auch als Beleidigung auffassen. Aber ob physische Gewalt hier verhältnismäßig und gerechtfertigt war, ist eindeutig infrage zu stellen.

Gerechtfertigt wäre das nur, wenn der Kerl nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht mit seinen dummen Witzen aufgehört hätte. An der Stelle hätte ein verbaler Anpfiff gereicht.


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Eine Ohrfeige ist keine Gewalt für dich, aber ein blöder und unangebrachter Witz ist für dich deutlich mehr als das? Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?
> 
> Natürlich war es bloß ein dummer Witz. Kein Witz, der ungestraft bleiben sollte, da er halt einfach aufgrund des Zustandes von Jada Pinkett Smith geschmack- und hirnlos war. Aber ob physische Gewalt hier verhältnismäßig und gerechtfertigt war, ist eindeutig infrage zu stellen.
> 
> Gerechtfertigt wäre das nur, wenn der Kerl nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht mit seinen dummen Witzen aufgehört hätte. An der Stelle hätte ein verbaler Anpfiff gereicht.


Nein, ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass du die Ohrfeige aufbauscht und den Witz abtust ja, verharmlost.
Nach deiner strengen Herangehensweise war der Witz auch eine Form von Gewalt.
Ob du das verstehst oder nicht, ist mir ungefähr so egal wie die Zimmertemperatur meines Nachbarn.

Was mich stört, ist dieses „bloß ein dummer Witz“, der auch noch ungestraft bleiben sollte? Wie gesagt, das sehe ich völlig anders. Das war kein blöder Witz, sondern eine Beleidigung, wenn wir schon so strenge Maßstäbe ansetzen.

Ich fand die Ohrfeige angesichts dessen völlig angebracht an der Stelle. Die Moral dahinter interessiert mich nicht die Bohne oder ob es klug oder eher dumm war. Es ist halt passiert. 
Außerdem war es eine Affekthandlung. Da tun Leute auch mal Dinge, die ihnen hinterher leid tun…oder auch nicht.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass du die Ohrfeige aufbauscht und den Witz abtust ja, verharmlost.


Ich bausche hier nichts auf und verharmlose auch nichts. Ich erkläre dir einfach nur, wie es ist.


Calewin schrieb:


> Nach deiner strengen Herangehensweise war der Witz auch eine Form von Gewalt.


Klar war er das. Aber ich kann ja auch niemanden abstechen, nur weil ich ne leichte Ohrfeige kassiert habe. Verhältnismäßigkeit ist hier das Stichwort.



Calewin schrieb:


> Was mich stört, ist dieses „bloß ein dummer Witz“, der auch noch ungestraft bleiben sollte?


Ähm... ich zitiere mich an der Stelle mal selbst:


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Natürlich war es bloß ein dummer Witz. *Kein Witz, der ungestraft bleiben sollte*, da er halt einfach aufgrund des Zustandes von Jada Pinkett Smith geschmack- und hirnlos war.





Calewin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das sehe ich völlig anders. Das war kein blöder Witz, sondern eine Beleidigung, wenn wir schon so strenge Maßstäbe ansetzen.


Auch hier:


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Sicher und zweifelsohne kann man es auch als Beleidigung auffassen.


Wobei das aber im Ermessen der Geschädigten (Jada Pinkett Smith) liegt und - wäre es zu einem Verfahren gekommen - im Ermessen des Gerichts.


Calewin schrieb:


> Ich fand die Ohrfeige angesichts dessen völlig angebracht an der Stelle.


Dass du sie für angebracht hältst, hab ich schon beim ersten Mal verstanden. Aber du hast bisher immernoch nicht erklären können, WIESO du das so siehst. Was genau war in deinen Augen die Rechtfertigung für den Akt an sich? Zu bedenken ist hier auch, dass rechtlich gesehen Jada die Geschädigte war, nicht Will Smith. 



Calewin schrieb:


> Außerdem war es eine Affekthandlung. Da tun Leute auch mal Dinge, die ihnen hinterher leid tun…oder auch nicht.


Natürlich. Ich unterstelle Smith ja auch nicht, ein von grundauf gewalttätiger Mensch zu sein. Seine Reaktion kann ich sogar durchaus nachvollziehen. Macht sie halt aber nicht gut oder angebracht. Rocks Witz war, wie ich bereits sagte, halt auch hirnlos und geschmacklos.

Hier ging es aber eigentlich nur darum, ob eine Ohrfeige Gewalt ist oder nicht. Und wir hatten festgestellt: Ja, eine Ohrfeige ist Gewalt. Eine Beleidigung auch. Das war der Punkt.


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Juli 2022)

Die Ohrfeige war nicht okay, aber es war auch kein heftiger Schlag ins Gesicht und sollte meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so bewertet werden.

Dumme "Witze" zu machen über die Krankheit anderer Leute und sich dafür feiern lassen wollen finde ich mindestens genauso daneben und einfach nur respektlos, dazu noch alles andere, als vorbildhaft. Chris Rock hat auf diese Weise direkt zu spüren bekommen, was andere davon halten, dass solche dummen Witze für direkt Betroffene oder deren Angehörige sehr verletzend sein können.

Ich finde Will Smiths Reaktion hier, wie schon erwähnt, auch nicht gut, aber ich kann zumindest sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum er über den "Witz" so wütend war. Und das war in meinen Augen auch kein Versuch seine Frau zu verteidigen, sondern einfach die spontane, unüberlegte Reaktion darauf, dass Smith diesen Spruch als sehr respektlos und verletzend wahrgenommen hat.

Ich finde, Chris Rock ist bei dieser ganzen Diskussion, zumindest soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, viel zu gut weggekommen. Wenn ich in den sozialen Medien mitbekomme, wie bösartig, zynisch und verletztend manche Leute über die Schwächen oder Eigenschaften anderer urteilen und sich selbst dafür feiern lassen, sind es gerade solche Promis, die die Öffentlichkeit wirklich nicht braucht.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dumme "Witze" zu machen über die Krankheit anderer Leute und sich dafür feiern lassen wollen finde ich mindestens genauso daneben und einfach nur respektlos, dazu noch alles andere, als vorbildhaft.


An der Stelle bin ich anderer Meinung. Jada Smith geht sehr offen mit ihrer Erkrankung um und thematisiert diese. Hat dabei eine wichtige Vorbildfunktion, super. 



> "Now at this point, I can only laugh" (...) "Mama's gonna have to take it down to the scalp so nobody thinks she got brain surgery or something. Me and this alopecia are going to be friends... period!"


Aber dann darf man es eben auch einfach ansprechen und vielleicht ein Witzchen machen. Das sogar ganz witzig war, und in keinster Weise abwertend. Finde ich. Rolle als G.I. Joe im nächsten Marvel, oder sowas?


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich bausche hier nichts auf und verharmlose auch nichts. Ich erkläre dir einfach nur, wie es ist.
> 
> Klar war er das. Aber ich kann ja auch niemanden abstechen, nur weil ich ne leichte Ohrfeige kassiert habe. Verhältnismäßigkeit ist hier das Stichwort.
> 
> ...


Sorry, das mit dem „Kein Witz“ habe ich falsch gelesen…im Eifer des Gefechtes.

Aufgrund des geschmacklosen Witzes hielt und halte ich es nicht für übertrieben.
Das sind meine Vorstellungen. Ich bin da nicht so zimperlich und zitiere Gesetzestexte. 
Bin eher jemand für klare Kante, wenn du verstehst. ^^


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Aufgrund des geschmacklosen Witzes hielt und halte ich es nicht für übertrieben.
> Das sind meine Vorstellungen. Ich bin da nicht so zimperlich und zitiere Gesetzestexte.
> Bin eher jemand für klare Kante, wenn du verstehst. ^^


Kein Wort rechtfertigt physische Gewalt als Antwort. Punkt. 

Sehe ich so, sieht das Gesetz so, sieht die Gesellschaft (im Allgemeinen) so. Die Zeiten ändern sich, weil sich die Gesellschaft entwickelt. Psychische Gewalt wäre der nächste, überfällige Schritt. 

Für mich ist so eine Reaktion nur ein Zeichen, dass die menschliche Intelligenz in dem Moment aus- und der Urinstinkt einsetzt. Finde ich nicht erstrebenswert. 

P.S.: und der Witz war nichtmal mies.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Sorry, das mit dem „Kein Witz“ habe ich falsch gelesen…im Eifer des Gefechtes.
> 
> Aufgrund des geschmacklosen Witzes hielt und halte ich es nicht für übertrieben.
> Das sind meine Vorstellungen. Ich bin da nicht so zimperlich und zitiere Gesetzestexte.
> Bin eher jemand für klare Kante, wenn du verstehst. ^^


Was @Loosa sagt. Da gibt es nichts mehr hinzu zufügen. 

Naja, dann solltest du dich aber nicht beschweren, wenn du selbst mal eine "klare Kante" kassierst. Aber meine Erfahrung mit einer Vielzahl an Menschen zeigt: Genau diese Leute, die "für klare Kante" sind, sind genau die, die jammern, wenn es sie selbst betrifft.


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kein Wort rechtfertigt physische Gewalt als Antwort. Punkt.
> 
> Sehe ich so, sieht das Gesetz so, sieht die Gesellschaft (im Allgemeinen) so. Die Zeiten ändern sich, weil sich die Gesellschaft entwickelt. Psychische Gewalt wäre der nächste, überfällige Schritt.
> 
> ...


Ist mir vollkommen rille, wer, was, wie sieht.
Ich sehe es so, wie ich das will.
Doch, der Witz war mies, ziemlich sogar.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Was @Loosa sagt. Da gibt es nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.
> 
> Naja, dann solltest du dich aber nicht beschweren, wenn du selbst mal eine "klare Kante" kassierst. Aber meine Erfahrung mit einer Vielzahl an Menschen zeigt: Genau diese Leute, die "für klare Kante" sind, sind genau die, die jammern, wenn es sie selbst betrifft.


Beschwere mich doch gar nicht und hab ich auch noch nie.
Und ich hab auch schon Kante bezogen und auch Kante verteilt.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ist mir vollkommen rille, wer, was, wie sieht.
> Ich sehe es so, wie ich das will.


Fair. 

Musst aber dann auch akzeptieren, dass du damit aus der Zeit fällst und relativ bald, je nach regionaler Lage, ein... ähhh Alter Weißer Mann wirst. 
(Ich wurde letztens mal wieder als "alter Sack" bezeichnet. Aber das war lieb gemeint. Hier ist sowas schwieriger mit den Nuancen. Deswegen lieber AWM. )


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Fair.
> 
> Musst aber dann auch akzeptieren, dass du damit aus der Zeit fällst und relativ bald, je nach regionaler Lage, ein alter Sack wirst.


Ich bin ein alter Sack. Das halbe Jahrhundert ist fast rum, da hat man einiges erlebt.


Loosa schrieb:


> …Aber das war lieb gemeint. Hier ist sowas schwieriger mit den Nuancen. Deswegen lieber AWM. )


AWM?


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2022)

Alter Weißer Mann. Sowas wie SJW, nur umgekehrt.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Ist mir vollkommen rille, wer, was, wie sieht.
> Ich sehe es so, wie ich das will.
> Doch, der Witz war mies, ziemlich sogar.


Okay, das ist jetzt nicht nur aus der Zeit gefallen. Spätestens  jetzt wird's nämlich kindisch. Da klärt man schon auf und dann kommt "Ich will aber nicht!!! Ich will das so, wie ich will!!!" 

Mit Altersstarrsinn ist das auch nicht erklärbar.

Ich hab festgestellt, dass du mir immernoch nicht erklärt hast, was denn genau nun die Rechtfertigung ist, jemandem aufgrund eines dummen Witzes eine Ohrfeige zu geben. Mit "ist halt meine Vorstellung" ist es nicht getan. Das ist weder eine adäquate Begründung, noch eine gute Basis für einen Diskurs. Aber ich werd's wohl einfach mal so hinnehmen und davon ausgehen, dass du es mir schlicht nicht begründen kannst.


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Okay, das ist jetzt nicht nur aus der Zeit gefallen. Spätestens  jetzt wird's nämlich kindisch. Da klärt man schon auf und dann kommt "Ich will aber nicht!!! Ich will das so, wie ich will!!!"
> 
> Mit Altersstarrsinn ist das auch nicht erklärbar.


Was hast du denn aufgeklärt? Was die Gesetzeslage angeht und Definitionen betrifft?
Danke, wußte ich auch so. Ist mir trotzdem egal.
Nö, ich für mich sehe alle Dinge so, wie ich das will. Nennt sich Meinung. Hatte ich schon immer, na fast immer.
Manchmal ändert die sich, manchmal bleibt sie gleich, aber sie gehört mir, niemanden sonst.


Loosa schrieb:


> Alter Weißer Mann. Sowas wie SJW, nur umgekehrt.


SJW hab ich auch noch nie gehört. Schwules Junges Wiesel?  Wo steht denn sowas? ^^


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich hab festgestellt, dass du mir immernoch nicht erklärt hast, was denn genau nun die Rechtfertigung ist, jemandem aufgrund eines dummen Witzes eine Ohrfeige zu geben. Mit "ist halt meine Vorstellung" ist es nicht getan. Das ist weder eine adäquate Begründung, noch eine gute Basis für einen Diskurs. Aber ich werd's wohl einfach mal so hinnehmen und davon ausgehen, dass du es mir schlicht nicht begründen kannst.


Ihm ist einfach die Hutschnur geplatzt, die Sicherung durchgeknallt, sein Fass übergelaufen. Was weiß ich?
Es war seine Reaktion in dem Moment, na und?

Ich hätte es vielleicht auch so gemacht, wer weiß? Eine Affekthandlung. Ob die im Nachgang so klug war, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Stundenlanges Nachdenken hatte er nicht in dem Moment und in dem Moment war die Zündschnur ziemlich kurz bei ihm. 
Das ganze Weichflöten-Gequatsche danach…Kruzifix noch eins, man kann’s auch übertreiben.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Was hast du denn aufgeklärt? Was die Gesetzeslage angeht und Definitionen betrifft?
> Danke, wußte ich auch so. Ist mir trotzdem egal.
> Nö, ich für mich sehe alle Dinge so, wie ich das will. Nennt sich Meinung. Hatte ich schon immer, na fast immer.
> Manchmal ändert die sich, manchmal bleibt sie gleich, aber sie gehört mir, niemanden sonst.


Ok, du stellst dich also über Definitionen und auch über Recht und Gesetz. So so... 

Es gibt Meinungen, die sind definitiv und objektiv falsch. Und deine Meinung dies bezüglich gehört dazu. Ein blöder Witz rechtfertigt keinen physischen Angriff. Weder rechtlich, noch moralisch. Und mal ehrlich...das war auch schon vor 50 Jahren so. Daran hat sich ziemlich wenig geändert. 

Und dieses "ist mir trotzdem egal" ist halt einfach nur kindisch. Solche Dinge höre ich von meinen Hortkindern tagtäglich. Von einem erwachsenen Mann, der ein paar Jahrzehnte auf dem Buckel hat, zu hören, ist...cringe. 



Calewin schrieb:


> Ihm ist einfach die Hutschnur geplatzt, die Sicherung durchgeknallt, sein Fass übergelaufen. Was weiß ich?
> Es war seine Reaktion in dem Moment, na und?
> 
> Ich hätte es vielleicht auch so gemacht, wer weiß? Eine Affekthandlung. Ob die im Nachgang so klug war, ist eine ganz andere Sache. Stundenlanges Nachdenken hatte er nicht in dem Moment und in dem Moment war die Zündschnur ziemlich kurz bei ihm.
> Das ganze Weichflöten-Gequatsche danach…Kruzifix noch eins, man kann’s auch übertreiben.


Du hast doch davon gesprochen, dass die Aktion gerechtfertigt und angebracht war.  Buchstäblich. Also wunder dich nicht, dass ich dir jetzt mit Unverständnis komme. Die eigentliche Frage bleibt nämlich. 

Hättest du lediglich und ausschließlich gesagt, du kannst es nachvollziehen, hätte ich dir zugestimmt. Hast du aber nicht.

Aber belassen wir es mal dabei. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Calewin (31. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ok, du stellst dich also über Definitionen und auch über Recht und Gesetz. So so...
> 
> Es gibt Meinungen, die sind definitiv und objektiv falsch. Und deine Meinung dies bezüglich gehört dazu. Ein blöder Witz rechtfertigt keinen physischen Angriff. Weder rechtlich, noch moralisch. Und mal ehrlich...das war auch schon vor 50 Jahren so. Daran hat sich ziemlich wenig geändert.
> 
> ...


Ja, was meine Meinung betrifft, ist mir Recht und Gesetz ziemlich schnuppe. Das heißt nicht, dass ich gegen Recht und Gesetz handle. 
Du willst mir eine Meinung absprechen? Nur weil sie nicht in dein Weltbild passt? Puh, nicht schlecht. 
Erklär mir mal, wie eine Meinung falsch sein kann? 
Vielleicht hast Du etwas zu lange unter Kleinkindern gelebt…du musst nicht den Erklärbär für alle spielen. Das hier ist nicht dein Hort. Gewöhn dich dran.
Meiner Meinung nach (auch wenn es für dich unverständlich ist) war die Reaktion in dem Moment für mich nachvollziehbar und deswegen war sie, MEINER MEINUNG NACH, gerechtfertigt. Die rechtlichen Konsequenzen stehen doch auf einem ganz anderen Papier. 
Ich hätte ihm vielleicht oder wahrscheinlich auch eine Nachricht hinterlassen.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2022)

Okay, ein letztes Mal noch. Dann muss ich aber Feierabend machen.



Calewin schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal, wie eine Meinung falsch sein kann?


Wenn sie Fakten nicht berücksichtigt oder sich sogar dagegen stellt. Was in deinem Fall in der Tat so ist. Denn Fakten habe ich dir geliefert. Mehrfach. Insofern ist dein "Mir egal. Meine Meinung" nicht nur falsch, sondern auch einfach nur kindisch und engstirnig. 



Calewin schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du etwas zu lange unter Kleinkindern gelebt…du musst nicht den Erklärbär für alle spielen. Das hier ist nicht dein Hort. Gewöhn dich dran.


Wusstest du, dass es zum diskutieren dazu gehört, seinen Standpunkt mit Argumenten zu untermauern und zu belegen? Lernt man schon in der Schule.

PS: Kleinkinder gehen nicht in den Hort, sondern in die Kindertagesstätte.



Calewin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach (auch wenn es für dich unverständlich ist) war die Reaktion in dem Moment für mich nachvollziehbar und deswegen war sie, MEINER MEINUNG NACH, gerechtfertigt. Die rechtlichen Konsequenzen stehen doch auf einem ganz anderen Papier.


Erkenne bitte den Unterschied zwischen _nachvollziehbar_ und _gerechtfertigt_.

Bis bald. Wenn du weiter diskutieren willst, gern via PM.


----------



## McTrevor (1. August 2022)

Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob die Leute, die eine Ohrfeige als "nachvollziehbar", "gerechtfertigt" oder "verständlich" einstufen, dies auch tun würden, wenn Chris Rock eine Frau wäre. Die Beleidigung wäre dadurch nicht weniger schlimm, also müsste dieselbe Reaktion ja genauso gerechtfertigt sein.


----------

